# Jellystone Parks



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

Has anyone stayed at a Jellystone park. In particular, the "Mill Run" in Pennsylvania or "Madison, Florida"?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have not, CC. But I have read a lot of positive reviews here on Outbackers about the chain.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

CautiousCamper said:


> Has anyone stayed at a Jellystone park. In particular, the "Mill Run" in Pennsylvania or "Madison, Florida"?


I haven't stayed in Mill Run but all the Jellystone CG I have stayed in were very nice and would go back again

Don


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We haven't stayed at one of those, but have lots of others. 
They are top notch IMO! Have hourly activities for all ages.
Great for Kids!


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

We were just at the Estes Park Jellystone and it was great. The sites are farther apart and in the trees since Jellystone considers themselves a "campground" and not an RV Park. A little pricey but worth it for us. Yogi came to our site to celebrate Emily's 8th Birthday and the All-you-can-eat breakfasts under the pavillion were exceptional!

We also have a Jellystone near us in St. Louis. Have never stayed there, but hope to for a quick outing one weekend.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We frequent the Jellystone park in Canon City Colorado quite a bit and find it very nice for the kids but a workout for the parents. There are activities all day long and no rest to just relax.

But we still go anyway.

Bill.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have been to several Jellystone campgrounds and have found them to be outstanding. Great sites and lots to do..

Gary


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

We have stayed at two. The one near Cooperstown NY was great or it was the fellow Outbackers that made it nice







However avoid the one in Sturbridge MA don't go there you have been warned









John


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Only Jellystone we have stayed at is in Missoula, MT. Many times in fact, as it always seems to be the first night out stop for us when heading East. This one doesn't sound like some of the bigger Jellystones, it's pretty small, pretty sparse on amenities but it works for a stopover.


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

I have stayed at the one in Frankenmuth, MI. Very nice facility. The staff bent over backwards to accomodate us despite not having a reservation







on one of their busiest weekends.







Indoor pool and hot tub. Would go back there again.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

When we were in St. Louis we stayed at the KOA but were curious about the Jellystone across the road. We did a drive through and were very glad that we were at the KOA. The sites were very small. People only had their awnings out halfway to avoid hitting the guy next to them. It did look like there were lots of activities but I wouldn't be able to deal with the closeness.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> We have stayed at two. The one near Cooperstown NY was great or it was the fellow Outbackers that made it nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to mirror John's post. Like anything, some are good, and some are not. I have stayed at only one Jellystone (near Cooperstown, NY), and have gone back to that one, and will go back again. I have heard horror stories of the one in Strubridge, MA.

Hopefully, someone in the forum has stayed at one or the other of the campgrounds your interested in and can provide some first hand info.

Tim


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

The Jellystone in Florida (Madison) is a great park and very nice. We go there quite often and my family loves it. There is alot to do for the whole family. I can't comment on the Jellystone parks elsewhere, We haven't camped in those.


----------



## vacationbound (Jan 27, 2007)

We stayed at the Jellystone in Nashville just last year and it was very nice. The bathhouses were clean and they even had country music at the pavillion several nights. The lot spacing was pretty good and the store was stocked. The only problem we had was with power outages a couple days running, but the management was doing the best they could considering it was during a sweltering heat wave with a week of 98+ days. Several restaurants were close by and the Gaylord Opryland Hotel and huge mall were within a mile. They also had shuttle service to the downtown area in order to see the country music sights like the Ryman, Hall of Fame and White Horse Saloon. The pool was quite large and they had a game room, small mini golf, shuffleboard and wifi as well. They always seem to run higher in price than some other CGs but we felt that our 12 year old had more to do there.

Have a great time on your trip and be sure to report back on your Jellystone experiences!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

WAcamper said:


> Only Jellystone we have stayed at is in Missoula, MT.


Us too. Nice pool. Clean, clean clean.

Ed


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

kyoutback said:


> When we were in St. Louis we stayed at the KOA but were curious about the Jellystone across the road. We did a drive through and were very glad that we were at the KOA. The sites were very small. People only had their awnings out halfway to avoid hitting the guy next to them. It did look like there were lots of activities but I wouldn't be able to deal with the closeness.


We stayed at the jellystone near St. Louis many years ago and like he said, the sites were SMALL. At the time I had a pop up and they put me up on the topside. I had to move mine and both neighbor's picnic tables to get the pop up intoi the site and park across the road because there was not enough room. They didn't bother to ask me if I needed a 30 amp service and ended up with only a 20 amp ,so had to pay $15 for a plug converter. It did have a nice pool and the kids enjoyed the game room, but that was about it. The advantage was that it was next to the 6 Flags and we could rent an airconditioned tent for the other people that went with us. Just looked it up and a site with 30 amp/water cost $47 plus $4 per extra person. I wouldn't go there again unless there was nothing cheaper around but again, I don't have kids at home any more and with Six flags right next door, why bother with all of the extra stuff at the campground?


----------

